# Malkoff C & D Mag Drop-in Pix



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

Post 'em if you got 'em  

Some pix of Malkoff's C Mag drop in and D Mag drop in. 

C Mag






D Mag (note these are aluminum now like the C Mag)


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

A shot of a 3D Mag, 4C Mag, and a 4D Maglite LED. 
Malkoff's stippled reflectors vs stock Maglite.


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

The unofficial Malkoff RED filter:


----------



## orbital (Sep 27, 2007)

NA8 said:


> The unofficial Malkoff RED filter:



+ 

Sure Halloween is commin up, but what's this red thing.....ROAD KILL!?!


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

orbital said:


> Sure Halloween is commin up, but what's this red thing.....ROAD KILL!?!



Place hand over Maglite, instant red filter. 
Lousy throw though.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 27, 2007)

when you have this kind of drop in, you can't focus right?


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a quick comparison review of the C and D drop ins. I had the copper D cell drop in and picked up one of the new C cell prototypes done in aluminum. I was going to put it in a 2C Maglite my mother has, but it turned out her 2C's serial number doesn't start with a C, indicating the older version which doesn't work with the Malkoff. I found a 4C Maglite locally, and the Malkoff fit in perfectly, replacing the original bulb and the bulb retaining ring. You also need to trim the narrow neck off your reflector or pick up one pre-cut from Malkoff. 

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17

The 4C Maglite is just a fraction of an inch longer than the 3D version, but has a thinner, more comfortable grip, and is much lighter. Despite being thinner and lighter, it has a VERY solid feel. Another nice thing about the 4C is the checkered grip section is larger (longer) than on the 3D. I'm not sure if there's a difference in the C and D heads, but the C version I've got seems to focus tighter than the D version, YMMV. The 4C at 6 volts is just a bit brighter than the 3D at 4.5 volts. I hear the difference is something like 1100mA vs 1000mA drive current. The 3D is supposed to out run the 4C in regulation ~6 hrs to ~3.5 hrs. 

I was very impressed with the Malkoff at 6volts. I took it out to a park and it's a monster. Not only was it lighting up buildings at a distance, but the spill was lighting up the grass in front of me rather brightly. 

The prototype C Mag drop in is going for $55, and it works just as well as the more expensive D Mag version. If you can trade off some run time for lighter weight and an easier grip, you'll find this is a real bargain.

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

f22shift said:


> when you have this kind of drop in, you can't focus right?



The module retains the focusing ability of the flashlight.
The LED has that large smooth hot spot and you can make it wider or tighter.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 27, 2007)

NA8 said:


> The module retains the focusing ability of the flashlight.
> The LED has that large smooth hot spot and you can make it wider or tighter.


 
oh, i thought because there was no cam for the reflector that it would lose it's focusability. what a dropin


----------



## Bushman5 (Sep 27, 2007)

this thread is worthless without BEAMSHOT PICS!!! :nana:


----------



## NA8 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bushman5 said:


> this thread is worthless without BEAMSHOT PICS!!!



The unofficial red filter is also the unofficial integrating sphere. Slap your hand over the light of your choice and compare. 

Beamshots would be nice too. 

I'll give it a try sometime, but it'll take awhile.


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice module.
if only they ship to my country :mecry:


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 1, 2007)

What is your country?

Gene


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> What is your country?
> 
> Gene



You have answered me before :sigh:
It's Visit Malaysia Year now in my hometown


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Nov 22, 2007)

Here is mine.


----------



## benp (Nov 23, 2007)

NA8 said:


> The unofficial Malkoff RED filter:


 
I raise the unoffical "Malkoff red filter" with the unofficial "Malkoff Hand". Kinda like "Garand Thumb."






I have another one coming, so I hope that install goes a little easier. :thumbsup:


----------



## moraino (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Gene,

My friend showed me his huge 4D maglight because I told him about your conversion. Unfortunately , his big 4 D mag does not have that magic letter "D" precede the serial number.

Does that mean he is out of luck becaus the earlier D mag has larger diameter so it may not fit tight enough?

Henry


----------



## Gene43 (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes Henry, unfortunately the diameter is too large and it won't fit.

Gene


----------



## moraino (Nov 26, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Yes Henry, unfortunately the diameter is too large and it won't fit.
> 
> Gene


 
Hello Gene,

My friend wants to buy a new Mag 3D so that he can use your pill. I went to your website but cound't find where to place order.

Could you reserve one for me? I can c/c paypal the fund to you if you let me have your account. Thanks.

Henry


----------



## Gene43 (Nov 26, 2007)

Henry, Send me a PM.

Gene


----------



## moraino (Nov 26, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Henry, Send me a PM.
> 
> Gene


 
PM sent.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 3, 2007)

Some great pix of the newer version body here: 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2246581&postcount=35


----------



## Force Attuned (May 14, 2008)

I'm running a 3D Malkoff in my Maglite. I have 3 x 1.5 Volt alkaline batteries running the led. The light is extremely bright with great throw range. Is there a way I can have it brighter with different batteries or is this as bright as it will go?? I'm happy either way.


----------



## etc (May 14, 2008)

What's the best reflector to use?


----------



## JamisonM (May 14, 2008)

etc said:


> What's the best reflector to use?


It depends. Do you want to maximize throw or would you like to have a smoother beam at the cost of throw.


----------



## etc (May 14, 2008)

I would like to have a wider, smoother beam and less throw.

Like the one in Fenix L2D-CE that does NOT have the clear reflector designed for max throw but has the other type that's not smooth and generates a much better beam.


----------



## qip (May 14, 2008)

gene has the stippled reflector and also Kaidomain has one as well but shipping takes forever


----------



## NA8 (May 15, 2008)

Force Attuned said:


> I'm running a 3D Malkoff in my Maglite. I have 3 x 1.5 Volt alkaline batteries running the led. The light is extremely bright with great throw range. Is there a way I can have it brighter with different batteries or is this as bright as it will go?? I'm happy either way.



There's a trick to use 4 C cells in a 3D Maglite. 

Reverse the spring. Scrape the anodizing off the inside of the tailcap. Use standard schedule 40 1" pvc pipe for the batteries holder. 

It'll be a bit brighter. If you want throw, the smooth reflector makes a big difference.


----------



## etc (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on PCV pipe.


----------



## etc (May 16, 2008)

Where do I get a stippled reflector, ideally pre-cut to the right length? Malkoff is out.


----------



## warlord (May 16, 2008)

etc said:


> Where do I get a stippled reflector, ideally pre-cut to the right length? Malkoff is out.



What you want is a camless MOP reflector. KD has them availible.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4023


----------



## etc (May 16, 2008)

I will try it


----------



## etc (May 19, 2008)

I finally got mine and installed it!

Host: MagLite 3D 

Mental note 1:
Dremmel tools comes in very handy. I used it twice. First, to cut off the reflector per instructions, leaving 1/8". That was a breeze with the cutting kit for the dremmel. 

Mental Note 2:
The dust that results from the reflector being cut gets inside the reflector. The proper thing to do is NOT to wipe off the crappy reflector as that will permanently damage it. I washed mine off and it cleaned it off but somehow still doesn't seem right, the beam *before* the cut was better. It's the cheap piece of sheet that the plastic mag reflector is with painted surface.

Secondly, I tried using 4xC cells. I got a PVC pipe 40 1" and it too was a breeze with the dremmel. The light doesn't flash, fry the module, the batteries don't rattle and elephunt dung doesn't seem to come out of it. 

I did not have to strip the anodizing off inside the tail cap, it works anyway as it is. 

* I need a better (shorter) spring! * Any idea where to get it and what fits well?

I was very pleased with the 4xC conversion as I have a boatload of C cells that I don't have a real use for otherwise. I still prefer D cells but in an emergency I would be pleased with C cells.

All in all, I tested 3 different cells in it:

1. Energizer industrial alkalines, D. They are fresh at 1.56V or so. They were bright all right and noticeably brighter than anything in stock 3W module.

2. CTA 12,000 mAh NiMH cells. I charged them months ago and used them for weeks in another device. I measured the voltage and they read at 1.25V or so. Freshly charged they otherwise read 1.4V or so. They seemed brighter than alkalines. This was consistent with my experience with them elsewhere. NiMH cells can handle greater draw for longer time. I understand this module draws 1,000 mAh.

3. Energizer Industrial C cells. Fresh at 1.56V. The result was nearly identical to D Alkalines, although maybe just slightly brighter (but not sure if CPF put this idea in my head) Good stuff for sure. Great brightness and lighter. 

4. I will probably get some NiMH C cells - they might be the brightest choice of all. 

I need to try some fully charged NiMH D cells. I expect them to be even brighter.

How much brighter is it than stock 3W module in Mags?

On paper, 4x brighter but we all know that perceived brightness is logarithmic which means the output would have to be an order of magnitude greater to get the "wow". It seems visually that Malkoff device is a solid 3 times brighter. This is hugely apparent at close distances but also pretty obvious when shooting the beam 100-200 meters, the object is noticeably brighter. So it's not a quantum leap in technology but a very well designed concept that works and worth your money. It's not that it generates just a wow (and it does), but after using the Malkoff module, you do not want to go back to the dim bulb that the stock 3W LED module is. And I thought the 3W module was a huge upgrade over incan (which it was and still is)

I haven't used my D sized Mags in a few years, they got replaced by all these AA lights that throw more than 100 lumens out of them and are the size of the MiniMag. This module breathes some life back into the big Mag making it a worthwhile lite for a change. Nothing I have at this point can compete with the Malkoff module. IMO 240 lumens is the min that the D mag should have.

What I don't like: Not the module per se, but the beam pattern of the Mag. It's all about throw. Although the spill is bigger vs stock 3W module (Not to mention the hotspot is not only brigther but bigger also), it's beam is like a needle, throwing for hundreds of meters but this is mostly useless for every day type situations IMO. So I am going to upgrade the reflector to the stippled reflector to cut down on throw and increase flood. That may generate more of a "wow" factor.

It's awfully tempting to put it in 2D Mag but 3D happens to be my favorite Mag size. It's just about right, not too long, not too short. 

The module costs 75 FRN (as of May 2008). Is this expensive? Maybe. But not really compared to anything else on the market that generates 200+ Lumens. You can get a Surefire with a Malkoff module but it's more expensive than that, both initial cost and maintenance. (That might be a better choice for some people vs Mag but not for me) To people that want something brighter, it's well worth it. I am glad I got it. 

I am probably not going to upgrade another Mag until I get 1,000 lumens out of it.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 17, 2009)

Yesterday I ordered two Malkoff 2-3 D-Cell Drop-Ins and reflectors. One I want to use to my 3D, and the other I will give to a good friend as a present. Some time ago he bought a Maglite 2D crypton model and was unaware about the today's light technology. I don't think it's exaggerated to expect that he will get some kind of WOW-feeling by changing the standard crypton bulb to Malkoff Dropin. What do you think...

Regards, Patric


----------



## tx101 (Jan 17, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Yesterday I ordered two Malkoff 2-3 D-Cell Drop-Ins and reflectors. One I want to use to my 3D, and the other I will give to a good friend as a present. Some time ago he bought a Maglite 2D crypton model and was unaware about the today's light technology. I don't think it's exaggerated to expect that he will get some kind of WOW-feeling by changing the standard crypton bulb to Malkoff Dropin. What do you think...
> 
> Regards, Patric



Yup .... the first time your incan friend switches on the Malkoff, he will say
"Wow". I cannot give you exact numbers, but the difference in lumens is
BIG, from a dim sickly yellow to a blinding warm white :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 17, 2009)

I forgot to tell my feeling when I first time tried the Terralux-dropin to my 2D. The batteries were low and the crypton bulb produced a poor yellow light. Then changed to the Terralux, and yes: WOW! Just as you described, very white and far brighter than the crypton bulb with fresh batteries. 
And what I know the Malkoff-dropin is around 40% brighter than Terralux, 2D with Malkoff is close to standard 6D, and that is a very big difference 

Regards, Patric


----------



## supergravy (Jan 18, 2009)

After a number of incidents trying to clean plastic mag reflectors, I found a way that worked quite well for removing the dust from cutting. I ran warm water from the sink into the reflector and then blew it dry using compressed air. Specifically a photography "rocket" blower (rubber bulb with a nozzle).

Doubt it would work for fingerprints, so don't touch the reflective surface. Seems if you rub it with even the softest of cloths, you will be scratching or making swirl marks on the surface. Actually, seems like this is the case with almost all reflectors.


----------



## strideredc (Jan 25, 2009)

nanotech17 said:


> You have answered me before :sigh:
> It's Visit Malaysia Year now in my hometown


 
nanotech,

use unforgivens parcel forwarding service? i am happy to send to you but am in the uk and that would be a bit pointless, but i am happy too?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 27, 2009)

*Received Malkoff Dropin - test results*

Today I received my Malkoff Dropins for Maglite 2-3D.
First I paste my post at * Terralux TLE-6EX(B): how hot and bad is it?? *

*I have heard about the bad heat sinking of TLE-6EXB dropin and measured today the brightness with Maglite 2D during such a time. As with all new LED flashlights (I have) the brightness is highest from the beginning and then decrease slightly the first minutes, and will after a while be stabile. But not with the Terralux. From the absolute beginning (cold) the brightness is very close to Turbomode of Fenix L1D Q5, and higher than the highest general mode. After half an hour or maybe a bit more the brightness was about 2/3 of the beginning brightness, consequently equal to turbomode of LOD Q4.
I switched off the light and waited some time. Then switched it on again and got the same brightness level as first time. After a while the brightness also dropped like the first time.

This I have not experienced with any Fenix or my EagleTac light. Just some few percents drop within less than 5 minutes but then stabilizised. Not that large drop during that long time as with Terralux dropin. I understand this mean that the Terralux dropin has much worse heatsinking than these lights?

Regarding this I have high expectations of the Malkoff dropins I am waiting!* 


Using the same batteries in the 2D as I used with the earlier Terralux test I measured following results with Malkoff:

Beginning brightness: 25% higher
Brightness after +30minutes constant drive: 74% higher

When Terralux dropped ca 33% Malkoff dropped ca 10%.

Accordingly Malkoff was ca 12,5% brighter after half an hour constant drive than Terralux was from start.

I measured Malkoff with 3D as well. But compared to the standard crypton bulb (though crypton bulb only from start):

From start malkoff dropin was more than 3 times brighter than crypton bulb. After +half an hour malkoff had dropped ca 15%. The batteries were not fresh, but cannot say exactly how much used.

Actually I didn't measured that brightness I expected according to Malkoff's statement: 144/240 lumens with 2D/3D. The maximum brightness with 2D is equal to Fenix E20. With 3D nearly 80% of the brightness of Fenix TK10. I would estimate that Malkoff/2D gives 120-125 lumens max (dropping to ca 110 after continous drive) and with 3D around 180 lumens (dropping to ca 150).


No doubt that Malkoff dropins are high quality equipment, and far superior to Terralux dropins.
The beam is very even, the only unevenness I can see is a slight ring around the hotspot and a small dot at one side. 
Though they don't really provide the brightness I expected in comparison to my Fenix lights I am not dissatisfied. But I wonder: I used alkalines. May it be any difference with NiMh cells?

*Edited. More impressions I forgot earlier:*

The tint is actually the most white-neutral I have experienced among LED-lights. It's the only LED I have tried which(except from Fenix TK20) does not appear as blue-tinted when compare to a incan-light. 

Because of the Maglite reflector the beam is very wide. Therefore the spillbeam lux value will be much lower than the common Fenix-Tiablo lights, though total lumen value is the same. But at close distances it's more than enough with this light combination. Actually it's a good feeling to get an entire wall illuminated, while the Fenix only illuminate a part of it. And because of the bright hotspot (according to what I read it throws like a Fenix TK11) it can be used at quite long distances too.
*I am more and more happy with Malkoff-dropin!* Though I have several as well brighter and more compact lights this one is really good. As a true flashoholic I will make use of it, it has it's advantages.

Today I purchased new D-cells and replaced the used in the 3D. 
The beginning brightness was even better than with the former used cells. But the drop was percentually larger after such a time in comparison to the beginning. I suppose this is because of the higher temperature?

Beginning (cold) brightness: ca 10% higher than with the used cells. 

After half an hour: ca 82% of beginning brightness 

After 45min: ca 80% of beginning brightness 

After 1hour: ca 78% of beginning brightness. 

When the light had been off and cold and I switched it on again I didn't receive the same high result as first time (but higher than with the first sett of batteries). This has to mean that the voltage of the alkalines had dropped that much the regulation of the Malkoff couldn't hold the brightness level. I suppose I would get FAR better performance with recheargable 12000mAh NiMh batteries instead!

Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 30, 2009)

When I think about it something is quite strange. Actually the Malkoff dropin performs like as it had not been regulated but direct driven. How can otherwise the brightness drop constantly from the beginning with fresh batteries? Though the drop is far less than it had been with incan bulb and same brightness, it actually drops like one could expect with a LED.

My mainly purpose with the brightness measuring was to compare the heat sinking in comparison to Terralux. But my test shows that the main part of the brightness drop is caused by dropping voltage of the batteries. 
If brightness drops constantly from beginning it ought to mean that rechargeable NiMh with 1,2V provide lower brightness the first hours than 1,5V alkalines. Or? Commentaries are welcome.

Regards, Patric


----------



## CdBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

how is your converted MAGlite now? is it really better than before?

is the LED conversion really working as advertised?


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 19, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> If brightness drops constantly from beginning it ought to mean that rechargeable NiMh with 1,2V provide lower brightness the first hours than 1,5V alkalines. Or? Commentaries are welcome.
> Regards, Patric



Now I have the answer of my own question. Today I the very first time used the 3D/Malkoff with fully charged 1,2V 12000mAh NiMh batteries. The beginning brightness actually was the same as the beginning brightness with the 1,5V alkalines. Then the first minutes it dropped some percents as usual with all LED lights. That I think is the small drop related to the increased temperature of the bulb. I will come back with further information about my tests.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 21, 2009)

I have done my first runtime test with the new Titanium D 12000mAh batteries. It's obvious that these rechargeable cells provide a much more stable output than the alkalines I tried. After 4 hours run the brightness was still slightly higher than after 1 hour with alkalines. After 6 hours brightness was corresponding to Fenix TK20 at turbomode. I missed the drop moment, but after 7,5 hours the light was very low. 
Malkoff dropin to 3D provided somewere around 7 hours nearly constant output using the 12000mAh NiMh cells.
I have read that NiMh batteries will need some charging cycles to reach full performance, does that mean I have not yet experienced the longest runtime with them?

Regards, Patric


----------

